# ipod touch - problème écran tactile



## cdelahunt (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

L'écran tactile sur mon ipod touch n'est plus "tactile" - il est verrouillé et je n'arrive pas à déverrouiller, même en effectuant un restaure. L'écran n'a pas l'air abimé - je n'ai jamais laissé tomber.

Avez vous des idées ?

Merci,

Chris.


----------



## Salemome13005 (6 Avril 2008)

*J'espère pour toi que ton iPod est encore sous garantie (normalement oui )*
*Donc direction S.A.V pour qu'ils te le réparent et eventuellement si il est vraiment HS qu'ils t'en redonne un nouveau  .
*


----------



## PtitePomme07 (7 Avril 2008)

Oui ce doit etre un probleme, tu es tombé sur le mauvais ipod.

Va donc voir au SAV


----------

